# john deere 110 loader/backhoe



## fishingsmith (Feb 5, 2015)

Any ideas what could be wrong? The loader and back hoe work ok until the machine warms up. Then there's hardly enough power to lift a bucket of dirt in the back hoe. Much less in the loader. Tractor runs and drives fine. PTO and lift on three point hitch also work fine.


----------



## fishingsmith (Feb 5, 2015)

By the way, we already changed hyd. Filter.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I really don't know, but maybe the pump is on the way out. Can you check the pressure output of the pump cold vs hot ans see if there is a major drop in output?


----------



## fishingsmith (Feb 5, 2015)

I haven't tried and don't know if we have the tools for that. I had heard before that there was a common problem with these tractors with the hydraulic pump. But I haven't been able to find the post that said that. It was close to a year ago and Im not sure what site.


----------



## duke7595 (Jan 23, 2012)

What fluid are you running ? Is it John Deere 303 or it's equivalent, if the fluid is correct then feel the
hydraulic pump with your hand, if it is very hot I would say it's bad.
When the pump and fluid are cold it works fine, when hot it expands and allows the fluid to escape from 
pressure release valve inside the pump, leaving you without proper hydraulic pressure to lift and operate
properly. BE VERY CAREFUL checking the pump, matter of fact shut down the machine and then check.
Note: This is only my opinion, I could be way off base. Wouldn't hurt to talk with your local JD dealer, ask
for the service manager they are usually helpful. Good luck.


----------

